# silent but deadly?



## Feisty Mouse (May 8, 2005)

I was just looking over the JKD forum and noticing how quiet it is, compared to some of the other ones here on MT.  

I was wondering if that is related to the nature of JKD, and its various iterations or personal interpretations, versus other arts which give more "hardline" specific details to discuss (or bicker over, as the case may be).

Or maybe we're just quiet.  (Except for me, of course!)

Just wondering.


----------



## Flatlander (May 8, 2005)

As far as it goes, my limited training doesn't really afford me the ability to come up with many topics of discussion; I'm always happy to offer my opinion on whatever topic comes up, mind you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I don't know as we have many JKD folk on here - I put out a call for instructors at one point and the responses were few. :idunno:


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2005)

It was more active when *IFAJKD* was posting here--he kept it hopping.

 For me it's a side art to my Modern Arnis, and I don't feel so well qualified to theoretize on it. When I started out I did ask some dumb questions, though, which did help keep things moving!


----------



## Andrew Green (May 8, 2005)

So basically we just need more dumb people?


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2005)

Yeah, I'm no longer quite dumb enough to help! 

A mix of new folks and experienced folks always helps, I figure. The new people have questions, the experienced folks have asnwers...but without the questions, they won't necessarily want to rehash everything!


----------



## Corporal Hicks (May 9, 2005)

Maybe since its JKD itself, and is a mixure of everything and nothing then people will look into the specific art/arts they are studying for whatever answer they require, as they will probably relate it to that, not JKD.

Most questions seemed as you say, to be on specific lines, alot related to Bruce Lee theories and concepts.

Ah well!:idunno:


----------



## Sin (May 12, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Maybe since its JKD itself, and is a mixure of everything and nothing then people will look into the specific art/arts they are studying for whatever answer they require, as they will probably relate it to that, not JKD.
> 
> Most questions seemed as you say, to be on specific lines, alot related to Bruce Lee theories and concepts.
> 
> Ah well!:idunno:




Exactly,
A mixed martial art is mixed due to all the politics, that you find in other arts. The mixed martial artist, is someone who dosen;t dwell on who does what or who started what...Only truely cares about the art.  A mixed martial artist takes what he likes from many arts that he has seen over the years of training, and produces something that he him/herself have accumulated....Kind of like havingk a mut dog/or a half human half vampire(blade)   A mixed martial artist takes the best traits from all styles and makes them his own...with none of there weaknesses.


----------



## achilles (May 13, 2005)

I think for one there aren't that many people who do a whole lot of JKD on this board.  A lot of Modern Arnis and other fine arts, but few who specialize in JKD.  There is also too much bickering on pseudo phiolosophy as people post incessantly on definitions of JKD rather than anything substantial.

Here is something I've been thinking about: In JKD, the lead straight punch returns in a short arc.  This way the hand never has to stop moving; thus, it can accelerate through the target and continue back to the onguard with out wasting any time pausing.  Now I've seen myself and others get into trouble by making the arc to large which negates the later point of advantage to this method of punching.  It also seems to be indicative of a punch that wasn't straight in the first place.  What I've been concentrating on lately has been to keep my knuckles aimed at the target during the recovery.  This seems to help keep the arc small and the structure tight.


----------



## Sifu Barry Cuda (May 18, 2005)

Hey everbody, personaly Ive been avoiding this thread because too many people  base their opinions of JKD on what they read in a book as opposed to actually training with the one person that did most of the teaching for Bruce Lee when Bruce was out of the country as well as in LA.As far as I am concerned there is no Original JKD,no Oakland JKD, no renegade JKD, no JKD Concepts or any of the other versions I see. Only JKD.I put a lot of time in with Dan Inosanto and I know for a fact Bruce did train in Silat, he did train the Kali he learned from Dan, he was exposed to Savate and Thai Boxing, and he was a great grappler.There are people that think JKD is only what is in the few books that were published after his death.Beleive me, JKD is a whole lot more than a lead jab and a stop kick. Barry  www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 19, 2005)

_because too many people base their opinions of JKD on what they read in a book_ Not all. However, many will base their opinion on the immortal words of the founder.


----------



## Nanalo74 (Jun 20, 2005)

47MartialMan said:
			
		

> However, many will base their opinion on the immortal words of the founder.


....which they read in a book or saw on video. Since he's no longer around to clarify his statements, everybody thinks they know what he meant. But can they fight?

Vic www.combatartsusa.com


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 26, 2005)

i think that jkd is more of a philosophy so there isn't really much to ask

 as for people thinking they know everything but can they fight? i dont think anyone should really be questioned whether they know how to fight or not. let people believe what they want but then let them demonstrate it if the time ever comes to where they'll have to


 a lot of people today even claim that maybe bruce lee couldnt even fight but then you've got a majority of people who say he was the greatest fighter who ever lived. i think it's unfair to judge someone who's dead. i actually have a clip somewhere of bruce lee sparring, some people might say it looks like he sucks but then again their sparring for points and he's grabbing those points with a single stroke


----------

